# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Kush jam une?!

## Zombi

Frymojme, jetojme, veprojme...por a ndalemi nje cast dhe pyesim veten "Kush jam une?! 

Jepni mendimin tuaj, sa me filozofik.

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

Ti   vet  ca  ke  mendu  
apo  thjesht  i  ke  then  vetes  , Kush Jam Un  ??
Njeri  ,  
___________________
Per  vete  skom  fiksime  fare  ,  nuk  e  kam  thene  se  ksuh  jam  un  .
Do  Zoti  nuk  flas  vet  me  veten time

----------


## Zombi

Ndonjehere mendoj se jam thejshte vetvetja, por sa e njohim veten?! Kjo eshte nje hipoteze,  ne fakt jam ajo qe mendojne te tjeter se jam! 

Por ndodh te themi:

Une jam askush!
apo
Une jam gjithkush!

----------


## Erlebnisse

Jam njeri, studjoj e jetoj ne nje shoqeri; bej veprime te se perditshmes si cdo qenie tjeter humane; kerkoj gjithmone e me teper nga jeta; nuk kenaqem e vazhdoj ne kerkimin tim...

Jeta eshte lufte e ftohte e une jam nje nder ushtaret pa arme (deri tani) qe marr pjese ne nje beteje te saj...

Une lidhem me gjithcka, ose gjithcka qe me rrethon lidhet me mua, sepse une veshtroj gjithcka e kerkoj te hyj ne gjithcka (fitore)!!!

----------


## xfiles

Une jam Une, jam gjithçka, pa mua bota nuk do kishte kuptim.

----------


## RaPSouL

Une jam vetja, e cila nuk zevendesohet kurre, beso ne veten!


Trust in myself!

----------


## xfiles

> Une jam vetja, e cila nuk zevendesohet kurre, beso ne veten!
> 
> 
> Trust in myself!


sakte fare  :shkelje syri:

----------


## RaPSouL

> sakte fare


Normal vlla, eshte shume e thjesht po humbem besimin ne veten tone ateher nuk e dime se kush jemi dhe per cka jetojme, keshtu qe besimi se pari ne vete eshte me kryesorja qe mban nje individ ne kembe.

----------


## xfiles

> Normal vlla, eshte shume e thjesht po humbem besimin ne veten tone ateher nuk e dime se kush jemi dhe per cka jetojme, keshtu qe besimi se pari ne vete eshte me kryesorja qe mban nje individ ne kembe.


ai qe nuk do veten, nuk mund te doje te tjeret.
ai qe nuk respekton veten , nuk mund te respektoje te tjeret.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Une jam vetja, e cila nuk zevendesohet kurre, beso ne veten!
> 
> 
> Trust in myself!


mua me duket si parrulle per te shitur koka-kola kjo: trust in your self and drink coca-cola: po dihet qe cdo njeri beson ne vete e pyetja eshte cfare je ti si njeri jo beson apo jo ti...:P

----------


## RaPSouL

> mua me duket si parrulle per te shitur koka-kola kjo: trust in your self and drink coca-cola: po dihet qe cdo njeri beson ne vete e pyetja eshte cfare je ti si njeri jo beson apo jo ti...:P


Hehe era, po nuk besove ne vete si mund te gjykosh veteveten kur ti ke humbur besimin ne veten tende?

Te qenurit njeri ka te bej shume me besimin ne vetvete dhe vetem nga ajo mund te nxjerim personalitetin tone dhe ta shprehim ate.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Hehe era, po nuk besove ne vete si mund te gjykosh veteveten kur ti ke humbur besimin ne veten tende?
> 
> Te qenurit njeri ka te bej shume me besimin ne vetvete dhe vetem nga ajo mund te nxjerim personalitetin tone dhe ta shprehim ate.


Nuk e ve ne dyshim kete e jam apsolutisht dakort me ty, por nuk i permbahet shume asaj qe kerkon tema, nejse mendimi yt eshte i yti...
ciao

----------


## Yrref

Kush jam une, perkatesisht kush eshte njeriu, eshte nje nga misteret me te medha te shkences dhe filosofise, ndaj nuk do te pretendoja te jap ndonje definicion timin; as qe jam i mbathur me aso dijenije. Megjithate, cdo sforcim per ta kuptuar kete do te kish cuar ne deshperim, pesimizem, fatalizem, optimizem idiotik apo ne kerkim te vazhdueshem qe zakonisht perfundon ne dogma.
Jam i paster ne kete drejtim. Zakonisht humori me nxjerr nga kjo gracke. Ndaj, mos tentoni te jeni teper serioz se mund t'ju del ajo qe thote [era], slogan per Coca Cola.
Besoj se me lehte mund t'i pergjigjesh "Kush jam une" poqese nuk gjen dikend qe eshte i perafert me ty per nga karakteri, kultura, dija, dobesite...kjo eshte 1% i pergjigjes. 
S'di...as te mendoj ne kete pyetje...Sorryyyy

----------


## Morfeo

Une jam si ajo shkuma e bardhe qe leshojne dallget ne breg te detit. Tashti jam, dhe nje moment me pas nuke jame me. Ky trup qe me bllokon dhe me ndan nga universi duron shume pake per te krijuar nje rendesi te tijen. Jeta eshte vetem nje cast i gjithe ekzistences tone te pa fund. Vijme- Kalojme, dhe Ikim.

----------


## Baptist

(Ciò che è grande in un uomo è che egli è un ponte e non un punto d’arrivo.(Nietzche) )
Nietzsche paska shkruar italisht!

njeriu real eshte ajo qe ai enderron dhe synon perdite ne jete. 
njeriu historik eshte ajo cfare ka bere ai gjate jetes.

Pra derisa je gjalle, ti je enderra jote, por nese e ke humbur ate enderr, ti je nje Zombi.

----------


## Homza

Une ne halle e gezime nuk jam i vetem.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> (Ciò che è grande in un uomo è che egli è un ponte e non un punto darrivo.(Nietzche) )
> Nietzsche paska shkruar italisht!
> .


Nuk e mora vesh shume perse e permende firmen time te them te drejten.
Ndoshta sepse flet per njeriun, por sidoqofte te siguroj qe kuptimi i mirefillte i asaj shprehje nuk ka shume te beje me ate cfare kerkohet ketu...

----------


## Morfeo

ma a volte il ponte puo' anche crollare

----------


## Baptist

Asgje.
Me beri pershtypje italishtja (jote) e Nietzsches, pasi nuk e ke shkruar gjermanisht te pakten ta kishe shkruar shqip bile, ashtu ndoshta do te kishte nje kuptim.

----------


## Baptist

> ma a volte il ponte puo' anche crollare


Qualcun altro prendera il suo posto.

----------

